# LCD density?



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

What exactly is this setting? What does it do? What should I set it to?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

This is "like" changing your resolution. Obviously you can't REALLY change your screen's resolution but this causes things to scale to be smaller/larger.

Go set it to 240 (not lower) and reboot and see what happens. Your phone actually will switch to "tablet mode" and things will be quite different! Even apps that have certain "tablet features" will change as well. If you like having things be much smaller like that but don't want it to go into "tablet mode", then set it to 241 and reboot again. You keep the smaller UI stuff but it stays in "phone mode" then. 320 is the stock value. You MIGHT prefer values in the middle of that range, too. I'm not sure if there are good or bad values.

Make a Nandroid before changing this first so you can easily recover if you screw something up. Ultimately, you can fix things via ADB in Recovery as well.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

it is just what it says. Like you would change the resolution on your monitor changing LCD density is the same idea. Smaller the number, the finer the resolution.

I wouldn't mess with changing it. Setting it incorrectly could crash the phone and make apps in the market not work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow I'm really liking 240. This is REALLY cool! I always wanted to use more of the screen and now j can. This is so cool!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

I've had good luck with...

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.birdapi.android.dpipro

Pretty fail proof method. Free version in Market too.



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix (Dec 19, 2011)

blaine07 said:


> I've had good luck with...
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.birdapi.android.dpipro
> 
> ...


this feature is built into M3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

aokp rom has LCD switching built in (among other great features). If you are rooted, you might want to check that out before buying an app to change screen density. Unless of course, the app does other things you want/need.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

This is quite cool. I flashed m3 earlier today and I'm loving it. Is there any way to get the stock launcher to show the app drawer correctly or just anyway to get a completely 100% working tablet launcher with the blur highlights when switching between screens?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Its also included in LiquidSmoothROMs


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Seriously does anyone have any idea on how to get a fully working tablet launcher?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix (Dec 19, 2011)

cvbcbcmv said:


> Seriously does anyone have any idea on how to get a fully working tablet launcher?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Eh. I've modified the stock launcher for more rows and columns, but nova launcher is so much better than stock and everything is built in.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Fatsix said:


> Eh. I've modified the stock launcher for more rows and columns, but nova launcher is so much better than stock and everything is built in.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That's what I normally use. However, it does not have a tablet scrolling effect with that blue effect when switching between pages.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gunderwear (Jan 26, 2012)

Why do I have a bar at the top of my screen now? That green bar with settings tab. Any ideas. I put density at 240. Love the look, not a fan of green bar. Thanks.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sic789 (Jul 22, 2011)

gunderwear said:


> Why do I have a bar at the top of my screen now? That green bar with settings tab. Any ideas. I put density at 240. Love the look, not a fan of green bar. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


its adw launcher in tablet mode just bump it up to 241 and it will look the same but wont have the bar and you should get rid of that task killer its not needed


----------



## gunderwear (Jan 26, 2012)

sic789 said:


> its adw launcher in tablet mode just bump it up to 241 and it will look the same but wont have the bar and you should get rid of that task killer its not needed


worked thanks


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

Roman is adding a 241 option to solve that.

http://code.google.c...mary%20Modified


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

sic789 said:


> its adw launcher in tablet mode just bump it up to 241 and it will look the same but wont have the bar *and you should get rid of that task killer its not needed*


+1 to that. You're doing more bad than good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

yeah I downloaded an app and changed it to 241. The tablet apps just didn't work well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## biglipps66 (Dec 28, 2011)

240 looks and works great for me.. I couldnt imagine using the 320 BLAH! A few apps change to tablet mode but no big deal


----------



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

Fatsix said:


> this feature is built into M3
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Nice thing about the pro version is you can download a spoofed version of the market to get around the whole incompatibility issue that comes when changing to densities such as 280 (which is what I use, find 240/241 a bit small).

Alternatively, you can change your density to a compatible one (i.e. back to 320), install app from market (might have to clear market data), then change back to 280, but it's easier to spoof market into thinking you're running at 320.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

lxetuo said:


> Nice thing about the pro version is you can download a spoofed version of the market to get around the whole incompatibility issue that comes when changing to densities such as 280 (which is what I use, find 240/241 a bit small).
> 
> Alternatively, you can change your density to a compatible one (i.e. back to 320), install app from market (might have to clear market data), then change back to 280, but it's easier to spoof market into thinking you're running at 320.


I was wondering why I couldn't install some things from the market. Lol That's good to know. Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

